# My first Viv, 20 Long



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Guys and Gals, I am building my first viv, a 20 long. I have taken a cork tube and cut holes in it and ran a pump so it will water fall through the tube. I want to but some moss, air plants or vines on it. I haven't really decided how I want to plant the viv, In fact i am really in need of some good ideas. I just cant decide. I need some good moss, I really like it, something bright green and low growing. Creaping fig maybe on the back with a brom somewhere but I am new and scared to skrew it up by adding the wrong plants. Any help or ideas will be greatly accepted!!! Let me know what you think!!


Laylow

P.S. I know I need to finish inside the tube  I havent gotten that far yet


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Well John looks like you're off to a great start. Thats a nice piece of cork you got goin on there. As far as plants go, it's completely up to you what you want to do. I mean on a tank like that I would most likly just buy broms at home depot place them on the back wall(great stuff), then maybe a fern on the ground. If it's for tincs the should appreciate that. As far as the substrate, I usually just pack it down really hard, and make my curves and lines by doing this. Then I usually will add a Riccia and Java mosses, spread it really thin and do heavy misting. It all comes together rather quickly. Good Luck Bud


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Shaw,

You are doing a great job! Yesterday you sounded like you where lost... these pictures are not what I would have expected from a first attempt! I really like your placement of the cork tube. If you are going to add broms to the back as Troy has suggested, I would not just stick them in the GS, they do not usually do well this way. If you are ok with doing a little more gs work - You may want to consider adding some small pieces of wood to the background. Then you can easily mount some broms, cryptanthus, and airplants.


----------



## aslinterpreter (Jun 4, 2009)

Really like your progress so far! My son and I are working on the same tank right now. I really like how you used the cork bark.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, Here are some newer pictures of the viv. I redid the vines. I addes a handfull of air plants and I laid a little coco husk down. I still have to lay the fiber and mosses down, plant the broms and put rocks into the pond. As before let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice. love the hollow cork tube.


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful set up. I really like the tillys.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Julio said:


> very nice. love the hollow cork tube.



Thanks, I Have never seen it done before so I thought it might be fun to try. Im sure someone out there has done it but it was a new idea to me!!!



d.crockett said:


> Beautiful set up. I really like the tillys.


Thanks, I was wondering what you guys would think. I was wondering if I over did the tilly's I still have like 5 or so I didn't use. Im going to have to sell em i have so many extra!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it looks nice. Much fuller than the last update. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, got the plants in, Just waiting for the moss to arive. It should be here Wednesday. I put tons of springtails in the tank. Im stoked to get the frogs in it!!!!!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Shaw,

The tank looks awesome! I have a ton of Magnolia and Oak so next time you are in the area you are more than welcome to pick some up. Also you may want to cut that begonia into smaller clippings and put it lower in the Viv as it appears to be drying out up top. I really like the way you used that cork tube.. It came out great!

Chris


----------



## EricDoan (Jul 6, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks great Bro,

-about the vert kits?... I have never used any, I have all horizontal tanks for tincs...


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

This turned out really nice! I can't wait to see how it goes


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

That tank looks great! Good job  The frogs are going to dig their new environment . . .


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Okay, I know this was written years ago, but I was looking through pictures of your vivs. This hollow cork is just awesome. How have you liked it now that you have had it for so long? Where did you get such a piece of wood? I am starting to build my first big viv and would love to see some samples of this type of wood if there is a place nearby that sells them


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Plenty of places to find interesting wood. Try some of dendroboards sponsors.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Loving the cork bark jutting out the side. Gives the look personality. I have a 20L viv too.  Great job!


----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

i cant believe this was your 1st build, awesome job man! and again, that tube is brilliant, im definitely on the hunt for a piece like that now  hoping east bay viv has some, they were stocked up on bark last time i visited.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

dartboard said:


> Okay, I know this was written years ago, but I was looking through pictures of your vivs. This hollow cork is just awesome. How have you liked it now that you have had it for so long? Where did you get such a piece of wood? I am starting to build my first big viv and would love to see some samples of this type of wood if there is a place nearby that sells them


Thanks for the complement. This viv has held my cobalts and they have been very active breeders for me in this tank! I got the cork bark from (screen name) Kermit here on DB. There are also many sponsors that offer it. 



fishr said:


> Loving the cork bark jutting out the side. Gives the look personality. I have a 20L viv too.  Great job!


Why thank you. This has been one of my most favorite vivs for quite some time. 



aliciaface said:


> i cant believe this was your 1st build, awesome job man! and again, that tube is brilliant, im definitely on the hunt for a piece like that now  hoping east bay viv has some, they were stocked up on bark last time i visited.


If your still looking, check out black jungle. They had some awesome pictures of a cork tube cut in half with a stream and moss. Pretty amazing tank!

Shaw


----------

